# the toaster



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

funny VW transporter in front of me today in edinburgh. RESPECT! ha ha ha :lol:

anyone else seen any cool badges, i always liked the Ford Escort TD badge as SORTED, but am an old RS man at heart.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Good one, well spotted. I think I would have wet myself at that too.

SORTED :lol:


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

a DJ friend of mine has a landrover discovery with the badges rearranged to say Very Disco!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cedwardphillips said:


> a DJ friend of mine has a landrover discovery with the badges rearranged to say Very Disco!


A local night club owner has a RRS with the rear badges rearranged to say HANG OVER :lol:


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Mate of mine had a Pug 205 1.9 GiT, he was...


----------



## Stevieboy V6 (Sep 2, 2007)

Friend of mine had his Ford escort badges re-arranged as a "Ford scrote" until he got advised he should remove them from the local police as being offensive. :lol:


----------



## el capitano (Oct 8, 2007)

a girl i know has a fiesta finesse...
She re=arranged (and added one!) to fine ass ....


----------

